# Orange County BMW Club? Anyone know of one or create one?



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, im wondering if anyone wants to form a Orange County BMW Club? Basically, it'd be like maybe get togethar one night a month maybe grab some food and then go alogn a drive somewhere in Orange County, i know on BMWboard.com someone had posted somethign in orange county like a german car night where they would meet in Tustin, grab some food at In N Out and go out for a drive up towards Newport then back down the coast hit the 5 and head back norht was the iterinerary. Just wondering if anyone would be up for this, maybe start a OC BMW Club? I know there is a BMW CCA Chapter in LA but i really would like to see more unity in the OC BMW owners? anyone up for this, please post ideas and such? Thanks

-theBMWenthusiast


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I doubt the LA chapter of the CCA would like OC to break ranks.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

SergioK said:


> I doubt the LA chapter of the CCA would like OC to break ranks.


well i dont want to break apart, sorry if i gave that impression. i didnt' mean like a actual club thing like BMW CCA, im totally cool with being part of hte LA chapter, i am part of it. im just talkign about like a group gathering maybe once a month for some food and a drive. The "OC BMW Club" was not meant to be part of BMW CCA, its just a group of people who live in OC who get togehtar once a month for food and a drive. sorry for any confusion...is it clear enough? any more questions?


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

If you do it through the LA CCA chapter, you might have the best chance of succeeding. By going through the chapter, it could advantage you by getting exposure to all of the chapter members, and it could advantage the chapter by potentially bringing in new members. Write to the chapter president, and you might find that they are interested in having peopld organize events in OC. There are several IAIBMWSP member shops in Orange County, and one of them might want to host a tech session.

My son has my E36 in Costa Mesa / Santa Ana these days and is a CCA member, but is a student without a lot of free time


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BTW I am in Anaheim this week for a conference. Any local Festers want to meet, maybe Thursday evening? Nothing fancy, just put some faces to names.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

BMWenthusiast said:


> it'd be like maybe get togethar one night a month maybe grab some food and then go alogn a drive somewhere in Orange County


I think a casual gathering would be cool. Maybe we can pick a different road to drive each month - I know there are some nice ones in south county.



Pinecone said:


> BTW I am in Anaheim this week for a conference. Any local Festers want to meet, maybe Thursday evening?


This is just a suggestion, there's a good Mexican food place about five minutes from the Convention center: Los Sanchez on the corner of Harbor and Chapman. It's a kind of a dive, but the food is good and there's a patio that'll be perfect for the weather we're having.

Los Sanchez
(714) 971-5883
12151 Harbor Blvd
Garden Grove, CA

-Mark


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Sounds like a plan. Anybody else?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm in. When?


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Not OC but close enough...we're doing a meet this saturday.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96972


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

markseven said:


> This is just a suggestion, there's a good Mexican food place about five minutes from the Convention center: Los Sanchez on the corner of Harbor and Chapman. It's a kind of a dive, but the food is good and there's a patio that'll be perfect for the weather we're having.
> 
> -Mark
> [/size]


What's wrong with Woody's? They have a big patio too and since you didn't go there for your wife's party, you kinda owe it to philippek to give it a shot, don't ya think?


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

1Dreamer said:


> What's wrong with Woody's? They have a big patio too and since you didn't go there for your wife's party, you kinda owe it to philippek to give it a shot, don't ya think?


Aw, come on, are you gonna make Pinecone drive that far in unfamiliar surroundings?

You just don't wanna drive up to Anaheim, huh?  

-Mark


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

1Dreamer said:


> What's wrong with Woody's? They have a big patio too and since you didn't go there for your wife's party, you kinda owe it to philippek to give it a shot, don't ya think?


Hmmm...Must...decipher...subtext...


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

philippek said:


> Hmmm...Must...decipher...subtext...


 :wave: Mark updated on where he went to dinner for his wife's surprise celebration and when I saw you suggested Woody's, I pointed out a minor detail about the average clientele there. I thought it might be something to consider just in case his wife's closest friends happened to be her Bible study group from the local Baptist church.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

Bart001 said:


> If you do it through the LA CCA chapter, you might have the best chance of succeeding. By going through the chapter, it could advantage you by getting exposure to all of the chapter members, and it could advantage the chapter by potentially bringing in new members.


 It could even be called "The Los Angeles BMW Club of Anaheim" following the Angels' lead.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

1Dreamer said:


> when I saw you suggested Woody's, I pointed out a minor detail about the average clientele there. I thought it might be something to consider just in case his wife's closest friends happened to be her Bible study group from the local Baptist church.


I see...nothing there to get the Baptists up in arms...just some guys who are, well, extremely happy :angel:


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

philippek said:


> I see...nothing there to get the Baptists up in arms...just some guys who are, well, extremely happy :angel:


 Yes, but when he said it was a surprise party, I'm just guessing but I don't think he meant he wanted to surprise everyone attending. :yikes:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

1Dreamer said:


> It could even be called "The Los Angeles BMW Club of Anaheim" following the Angels' lead.


That should read "The Los Angeles BMW Club of Anaheim in Orange County" :rofl:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

So... Los Sanchez? Pinecone, what time?

-Mark


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Up to you guys. I am pretty free after lunch time.

Closer and easier to find is better for me.


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Pinecone said:


> Up to you guys. I am pretty free after lunch time.
> 
> Closer and easier to find is better for me.


You want to meet today? I thought you wanted to meet on the weekend. I could go for a weekend meet.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

well, i guess there is some interest for a get togethar, im gonna start looking at a location to meet, with a couple of fast food places around it? im gonna start looking in Irvine, Tustin, Lake Forest area, im thinking the Marketplace in Tustin, i know there is a In N Out and a Taco Bell, near the Ikea i believe and get a drive plan togethar then ill post a preliminary date and route and we can discuss it


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

BMWenthusiast said:


> well, i guess there is some interest for a get togethar, im gonna start looking at a location to meet, with a couple of fast food places around it? im gonna start looking in Irvine, Tustin, Lake Forest area, im thinking the Marketplace in Tustin, i know there is a In N Out and a Taco Bell, near the Ikea i believe and get a drive plan togethar then ill post a preliminary date and route and we can discuss it


Chick-fil-A
13490 Jamboree Road
Irvine, CA 92602

-Mark


----------



## mahaloM3 (Nov 25, 2004)

markseven said:


> Chick-fil-A
> 13490 Jamboree Road
> Irvine, CA 92602
> 
> -Mark


You guys are more than welcome to join us the sat.
Mahalo!!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

mahaloM3 said:


> You guys are more than welcome to join us the sat.
> Mahalo!!


Do I have to wash my car in order to chill with you guys? :eeps:

-Mark


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

MahaloM3 said:


> You guys are more than welcome to join us the sat.
> Mahalo!!


I may, got X-Country practice so ill see if I can fit it in, just got my car back from service and may have to see how they did on a longer run then usual 



MarkSeven said:


> Chick-fil-A
> 13490 Jamboree Road
> Irvine, CA 92602
> 
> -Mark


Ill check it out, thanks


----------



## mahaloM3 (Nov 25, 2004)

markseven said:


> Do I have to wash my car in order to chill with you guys? :eeps:
> 
> -Mark


we are trying to form our own club too here in the Inland Empire. Or just get all Bmw owner together. That's about it. It would n't hurt.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

mahaloM3 said:


> we are trying to form our own club too here in the Inland Empire. Or just get all Bmw owner together. That's about it. It would n't hurt.


good luck with that, i dont want to break apart from BMW CCA, just want to get the people togethar, grab some food, and drive!


----------



## mahaloM3 (Nov 25, 2004)

BMWenthusiast said:


> good luck with that, i dont want to break apart from BMW CCA, just want to get the people togethar, grab some food, and drive!


Has nothing to do with BMW CCA. We just set up this meet to hang out with owners who drives and loves their BMW's. Maybe set up a date every month we'll all meet, lunch or dinner then a drive.
Mahalo!!


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

mahaloM3 said:


> Has nothing to do with BMW CCA. We just set up this meet to hang out with owners who drives and loves their BMW's. Maybe set up a date every month we'll all meet, lunch or dinner then a drive.
> Mahalo!!


i know...i meant good luck at doing your meets, and i think i was answering some one else's queation with that second part


----------



## M3Monroe (Nov 10, 2017)

hey long time no comment, I'm a student in the IE and wold love to meet up for some drives in oc. reply here if you guys have any events in the oc area, id love to connect


----------

